# If Memory Cards get wet??



## MommyOf4Boys

I was taking a memory card out of my memory card pouch and it fell out of my hand into a deep puddle of water outside.  It took me a little bit to fiddle around and find it.  Does anyone know if it is ok for memory cards to get wet like that?


----------



## Peanuts

I have heard that memory cards are quite resilient, but, I would suggest, from my limited knowledge, to let the card entirely dry out prior to even taking picture on, or off, of it. Sorry I am not much help.


----------



## darin3200

If it dries it should be fine.


----------



## bitteraspects

i agree with peanuts. make sure its completely dry before you put it in your computer or camera. better the card then your cam. last thing you want is a wet, or even remotely damp card in your camera.http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/member.php?u=5006


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

thanks so much guys.  I have it sitting out to dry.  I am praying it is fine, because I am going to really need it come Thursday.  It is one of my 3 1GB cards, but I am going on a 17 day vacation and 7 days of that is at Disney World and I know I will be taking tons of pictures each day (uploading them each evening to my laptop).


----------



## DepthAfield

It should be fine.  I have heard of people running flash cards through the clothes washer with no ill effects.  As mentioned in previous posts, the card should be bone dry before putting it back into the camera though.


----------



## Xmetal

I've dropped a 1GB Fujifilm XD card in a glass of water and left it for 10mins and it still worked - demonstrated it to a customer and they were lost for words.


----------



## tasman

It should work if it dries out completely. You can rinse it off with distillied water to remove any dirt or residue from the puddle then let dry again and it should work.


----------



## Soocom1

People are under the misconception that water conducts electricity. It doesn't. It is the minerals in the water that conducts. So as long as the card is allowed to dry out, ans stated before, it should be fine. 
This goes with any electronic device. Let it dry out before turning it back on.


----------



## JEazy

exactly. there is no electricity running through memory cards when they are out of the camera anyways.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

thanks..I was not worried about the water conducting electricity LOL  just worried that the card would no longer work.  But I tried it a little bit ago after letting it dry out over night and it seems to be working fine.  
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Big Mike

I read a test where they ran cards through the washer, dunked them in water and drove over them with a car...they still worked.


----------



## bytch_mynickname

Not a regular memory card but my USB drive has been beat to h3ll and back and still works fine. It has been through the washer and dryer a few times, went swimming in the river with me, kicked around the hallways of my highschool for a couple of days until someone picked it up and took it to the guidance counselor who looked at the pictures on it and figured out it was mine. After all of that plus a lot more little stuff, it works like new. 
My sony memory sticks for my old camera have been through quite a lot too but nothing too major, and they work yet.


----------



## Digital Matt

I dropped a CF card off of a cliff, into a river, and after about 10 minutes, I spotted the bright yellow card underwater.  It took me about 40 minutes to get down to it and retreive it.  After letting it dry out for 3 days, I popped it in the card reader, and got the images off of it.  I still use it today.  Just let it get good and dry.


----------

